# Sweetness and Tessa in Shawnee National Forest



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa want to share some of their favorite photos from our little adventure in Southern Illinois this week. We stayed in our favorite cabin in the middle of Shawnee National Forest and had a wonderful time.

"Are we there yet?????"









"See mommy! I can do a tongue shot too!"









"We're finally here! Yay!" :aktion033:









"This is mommy's favorite cabin. It's called Cougar Bluff. :w00t: Mommy just laughs at the name but we don't know why!"









"Here's our little playpen where we stayed when Tessa got us into trouble, er, I mean, when mommy wanted to keep us out of trouble, er, I mean . . . :innocent:"









"And here's where we slept."









(more to follow)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

"One day we took a ferry boat across the Ohio River into Kentucky. We had fun barking at all of the other people in their cars."









"Mommy and Auntie Sandi went to Garden of the Gods. They claimed they were rock climbing because there were rocks and they climbed on top of them! Mommy said it didn't matter they didn't use ropes and stuff!"









"Mommy took lots and lots of pretty pictures. Here are a few."


















"This one is called Camel Rock."









"And this is our picnic lunch with Dozer, Scooter and Little Bit on the way home. Oh, Auntie Sandi, Uncle Jimmy and Uncle Jack were there too!"









"We had lots of fun and are looking forward to going back next summer. Thanks for looking at our vacation pictures!:wub:"


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How fun! I love road trips. Love the Cougar Bluff cabin...looks so peaceful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweetness and Tess you girls had a wonderful vacation. I especailly love the picture of you girls on the blue blanket:wub: It looks like mommy had a wonderful time also. Love the pictures Maggie


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

What beautiful country, everything so green and full of life! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Loved your adventure! What fun w/your two girls. The scenery was spectacular! I am amazed.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maggie, I love your pics! What a beautiful place.:wub: Sweetness and Tessa, you are both adorable and look so happy. I'm glad you and Mommy had fun!:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cougar Bluff :HistericalSmiley: That's funny. 

And what do you mean the playpen was for when Tessa got the girls into trouble? Tessa's a perfect little angel. :innocent: But it is good to know that the girls...er Tessa... was IN the car, ON the ferry, and not swimming across the river.

Looks like my kind of camping and rock climbing there Maggie. :thumbsup: Add a couple of massages into the week and it would be perfect. :two thumbs up:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- what a wonderful vacation. Beautiful scenic pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Sweetness and Tess -- looks like you had a great summer get away. What fun. Aren't you glad that your Mommy likes sharing her vacation with you?!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It is good to know that the girls...er Tessa... was IN the car, ON the ferry, and not swimming across the river.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

looks like a great trip, wonderful pics!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what fun photos  I am happy to read that you had a wonderful time and thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You girls always go on awesome vacations. I miss you both and your Mommy too.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a great summer the girls are having. Road trip to NJ and then a nice trip to such a beautiful cabin! Enjoyed the pics Maggie.....so happy you and the girls had a great time!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like fun to me and it's nice to see what different states look like up close.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like adorable Sweetness and Tessa and their wonderful Mommy all had a great vacation!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

these are great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures! Looks like you and the fluffs had a great time!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Maggie that has got to be the cutest cabin I have ever seen. Sooo cute. Great pictures of Sweetness and Tessa. Aren't those rocks something! What a beautiful place. It looks like a wonderful place for dogs too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

There they are! A couple of the sweetest pups I've met. I'm so glad they got to enjoy their trip with their sweet mom and boy what an adventure it was - boat ride, rock climbing, meeting other pups and what a great cabin. Thanks for sharing!


----------

